# اعطال جميع انواع موديلات التكييف ماركة كارير وكيفية التعامل معها .. هااااام .!



## يوسف زيدان (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
دة موضوع عن اعطال التكييفات والاشارات الخاصة بانواع تكييفات كارير 
حتى يتم التعامل معها باسلوب جيد
واليكم بعض الصور التوضيحية ..!​


----------



## جسر الأمل (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووور....................


----------



## م/زيكو تك (9 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك
بجد موضوع رائع وممتاز


----------



## baamour88 (9 يوليو 2009)

الله ابارك فيك على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (9 يوليو 2009)

ان دل فانما يدل على طيب اصلك اخا الاسلام فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## makkae (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


----------



## ابو شهد وسلمى (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع غاية فى الاهمية وموضوع ممتاز جداا وهام :28:
بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم وزادك الله من علمة 
ولا تبخل عليا بمعرفتك 
وجزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## وليد عشرى (10 يوليو 2009)

]جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الفاضل


----------



## majdy82 (11 يوليو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكور

انت مهندس هايل


----------



## بونداري سالم (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يحفظك يوسف على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## على الشاعر (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك ,,, جزاك الله كل الخير

بس ممكن اعرف السهم اللى موجود يشير على ايه !!!

هل يشير الى تكرار هذا الفرض يعنى العطل الاساسى !!


----------



## magdygamal_8 (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز جدا
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن هل يمكن وضعها في ملف حتى يمكن تحميله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bobstream (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الأنجاز الكبير


----------



## karamhanfy (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك الامة وارك الله فيك


----------



## habibali (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الله يحفظكم وأدامك للإفادة


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك يا اخي لأنه هذا الي كان ناقصني بشغل تسلم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ياأخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصيري (3 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تبعت لي اعطال كريرا او lg


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الكبير

لدي سؤال ( لو تبين لي ماهو العطل عندما يكون المؤشر على رقم 9 ) الاسباب المحتمله واضحة لكني لم اعرف العطل ماهو ؟

جزاك الله خير ونفع بكم


----------



## ياسر زكريا (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااا ورائع


----------



## عبدالباسط ابراهيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذه الافادة العظيمة وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## apees (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يحفظك يوسف على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حقيقة شكرا من القلب ومبارك بعملك


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي االكريم


----------



## saeid ahmed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يوسف زيدان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير 
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا .​


----------



## يوسف زيدان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

على الشاعر قال:


> شكرا لك ,,, جزاك الله كل الخير
> 
> بس ممكن اعرف السهم اللى موجود يشير على ايه !!!
> 
> هل يشير الى تكرار هذا الفرض يعنى العطل الاساسى !!


 
الشكر لله .. وجزاك الله خيرا 
اى فرض تشير الية لان هناك مديلات كثيرة 
وضح سؤالك يا اخى وعفوا لتاخيرى فى الرد 
وكل عام وانت بخير ​


----------



## يوسف زيدان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> موضوع ممتاز جدا
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> ولكن هل يمكن وضعها في ملف حتى يمكن تحميله
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
شكرا لك يا اخى الكريم 
وان شاء الله سوف يتم وضعة فى ملف 
وعفوا لانشغالى وتاخيرى فى الرد​


----------



## يوسف زيدان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شرطي الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





شرطي الهندسة قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الكبير
> 
> لدي سؤال ( لو تبين لي ماهو العطل عندما يكون المؤشر على رقم 9 ) الاسباب المحتمله واضحة لكني لم اعرف العطل ماهو ؟​
> جزاك الله خير ونفع بكم​


 

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزانى واياك كل خير 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك 
يبين المؤشر 9 فى موديل الاجهزة 
vmc
q.g.h 
qh
من الممكن ان يكون ايقاف الكباس من النوع الكهربى بمعنى ان الدائرة الكهربية 
فيها مشكلة بالخارج وممكن ان تكون الدائرة مظبوطة ويكون الظاغط هو الذى يوجد بة العطل 
وان لم يتواجد بة العطل يرجى التأكد من شحنة الفريون وهذا العطل شائع جدا و 80% يكون فريون 
واى استفسار اخر انا تحت امرك وعفوا لتأخيرى فى الرد عليك وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## على الشاعر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك ... استفد من الاعطال بصراحة 
كان هناك وحدة free stand كاريير 6 حصان لا اتذكر الموديل ولكنها تعطى e7 طبعا اخذت منك العارض والحل وعلمت انه التيار المسحوب اكثر من اللازم او فازات معكوسه ... وقد كانت فازات معكوسه 3 phase
ولكنى خلفت الفازات بعد الكونتكتور مش قبله وازيل العطل .... 
السؤال لماذا عكس الفازات بعد الكنتاكتور وليس قبله !!!! هل من مجيب !!!1


----------



## على الشاعر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هل تعلم اخى كيفية عكس الفازات !!!! سؤال سهل ولكن يقع فيه اخطاء !!!
فزميلى اخذ يغير جميع الاطراف مره بعد الاخرى دون تفكير !! الحل الصحيح ثبت طرف من الثلاثة وليكن الاوسط وغير الطرفين الاخرين ....

شكرا للمتابعة ,,,,

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لو ممكن اخ يوسف اعطال ماركات اخرى مثل يونيون اير .... اكون شاكر جدا
وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير ....


----------



## عمادالاسلام (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## mohameds1990 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة ممتازة 
وبداية قوية 

موفق والي الامام دائما​


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dragon sea (29 أغسطس 2010)

أجهزة تكييف كاريير الجديدة بمكونات صينية سريعة العطل وسوف يندم كثيرا من يقتنيها
​
قبل شهر رمضان الكريم بيومين اشتريت مكيف هواء كاريير لاتقاء شر الحر فى الشهر الفضيل
وبعد تركيب المكيف وهو اسبليت 38 qx 12 قدرة 1.5 حصان عمل بصورة طبيعية تماما وبعد
5 أيام من تركيبه وتشغيله فوجئت بعدم خروج هواء بارد من الوحده الداخليه كالعاده حتى وصلت 
بدرجات الحراره بالريموت الى رقم 17 لعل وعسى يأتى الفرج بالهواء البارد ولكن للأسف الشديد تحطمت احلامى مع كارير 00 وبعدها بدأت رحلة العذاب والمعاناة مابين شدة الحر والاتصال بالفنى
الذى يغلق هواتفه طوال ال24 ساعة وعندما من الله علينا وفتح الفنى هاتفه الجوال حضر واخذ
يقيس قوة التيار الكهربى بالأفوميتر وادعى بأن التيار ضعيف ولايقوى على تشغيل الجهاز فقلت له
كيف كان يعمل لمدة 5 أيام والآن تتعلل بضعف الكهرباء ومعى جيران بالسكن لديهم [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t36874.html"]اجهزة [/URL]اكبر حجما
وقدرة من مكيفنا وتعمل لديهم دون مشاكل 00 فقال لى هذا المكيف من النوع الحديث فقلت له الواجب
ان يكون الحديث متميزا عن الاقدم منه 00 ثم انتهى به الحال الى استبدال المكثف وانتظرت اربعة 
ايام حتى اتى الينا بمكثف أمريكى الصنع بدلا من المكثف الصينى الموجود بالوحده ولم يعمل أيضا ولم يكن العيب من المكثف كما يدعى000
ثم قال لى سأعود مساءا بالأفوميتر لأخذ بعض القياسات بالوحده العاطله فقلت له لماذا لم تأخذ القياسات كاملة فى أول مره عندما اخذت قياسات التيار الكهربى 00 انظروا المعاناة مع الفنى 
فوافقته على مضض واستعجاب من امره وانا اندب سوء حظى فى تركيب مكيف كارير والعن الحر الذى 
كان السبب فى تلك البهدله 00 وبعد القياسات الأخيره قرر الباشا الفنى بأن الضاغط به طرف 
متغيب عن العمل وقام بفك الوحده الخارجيه لاعادتها للشركة لأن الضمان عام وطلبت منه ان يحضر لى ضمانا جديدا للوحده الجديده لأن الثقه انعدمت بالمنتج 0 فهل هذا يصح ان تشترى 
مكيف ويتوقف عن العمل بعد 5 ايام فقط من تركيبه ويكون سببا فى عذابك وتضييع وقتك ووضعك بالجحيم بدلا من النعيم والجو الهادى المنعش أين الرقابه على الجودة بشركة كاريير المنتجه للمكيف
علما بأننى قرأت المكونات الداخليه بالوحدة ووجدتها صناعة صينيه ولذلك ندمت كثيرا لاختيارى
لمكيف هواء كارير وبسبب ذلك سأنصح بعدم اقتناؤه لكل من يسألنى او يحاول شراؤه من معارفى
تحياتى للجميع وارجو من القائمين على كارير ان يحافظوا على اسمهم بالسوق وان لايفقدوا الثقه
التى اولاها الناس لأجهزتهم وان يبتعدوا قدر الامكان عن المكونات الصينى لتكون لهم الريادة وأن يعيدوا صيغة سياستهم التصنيعية والتسويقه وتدريب الكوادر الفنية حتى لايضيع وقت العملاء
00 والآن اترككم لأستمتع بالحر والعذاب مع مكيف هواء كارير الجديد
الذى ساقنى سوء حظى اليه 00 ولذلك انصح الجميع بعدم اقتناء مكيفات كارير الجديده لأنها
بمكونات صينى تعطل من( اول نظرة ) آسف أقصد تعطل من اول لحظة 000000 هذا وقد اعذر من أنذر 00000
:60: :60: :60: :73: :73: :60: :60: :60:


----------



## eng.mohameed (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ديناصور مصر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم اليد اللي تعبت ويجعلها دايما في عمل الخير


----------



## توفيقعمر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## المارد الجبار (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع شكرا جزيلا يااخي الكريم على هذه الافادة ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## محمد أحمد جبر (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على الأعطال وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## emmamx2010 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى على الموضوع الرائع بس ممكن سوال لو ممكن اعطال اليونيون اير 

وكمان تعنى ايه e7 
ده فى كارير فري ستاند 
بيشتغل موتور الوحده الداخلية ويق تانى ويظهر فى الشاشة e7
شرااا ليك مره تانية


----------



## الطواب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hitman 100 (21 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير*​


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا
بس عندى مشكلة
انى مش عارف اقرأ الاعطال


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

لو فى توضيح يبقى افضل 
جزاك الله خيرا
الاميل بتاعى 
[email protected]


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

لما اجى ابص على الاعطال ببص على اية الاول 
وبعرف العطل ازاى


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

يوسف زيدان قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم وجزانى واياك كل خير
> وبالنسبة لسؤالك
> يبين المؤشر 9 فى موديل الاجهزة
> vmc
> ...



جزالك الله كل خير ونفع بك وبالله التوفيق







تحياتي


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## kokohamo2003 (22 يناير 2011)

أكتر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام فوزى حبيب (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم واريد ان اعرف هزه هى الاسباب المحتمله ام مازا حيث انى اعرف على حد علمى ان لكل مؤشر عطل معين فكيف احدد العطل من هزه الاحتمالات وجزاك الله عنا وعن المؤمنين خير وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (29 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## مستريورك (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## mondy tito (31 أكتوبر 2011)

قبلنى عطل غريب شوية وهو جهاز كاريير 4 حصان qh30 السونج الخارجى يتحرك بالعكس بمعنى (عند فتح الجهاز المفروض ان السوينج ينفتح لا يظهر السوينج مقفول والعكس) غيرة الماتور وغيرة الكارتة والعطل زى مهوه


----------



## م ابوسامر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fantomas (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله يباركلك*


----------



## elabasy515 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبدالمتكبر (22 يناير 2012)

الجهاز عندي بارد ساخن والمفرووض انه يشتغل ساخن لكن دا مبيحصلش ابدا ايه السبب وكيفية اصلاحه؟


----------



## waleed cd (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وممكن تفدنى اكتر فى كرير 3 حصان بطفى 9لمبات واول مبيشتغل ويبدا يسقع بيفصل


----------



## nofal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الصافى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ياغالى على الاضافة المفيدة


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك


----------



## ابوادهم واياد (7 يونيو 2013)

موضوع هائل


----------



## ابوادهم واياد (7 يونيو 2013)

فى عطل فى اغلب اجهزة كارير الاسبليت ان الجهاز يفصل ويشتغل لوحدة كانك فصلتة من الريموت دا عيب من السنسور ولا اية


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله اكبر


----------



## م&العامرى (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم يا برنس ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## abo jana (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*مكيفات شيلر*

ارغب في عرض اعطال مكيفات شيلر كارير


----------



## abo jana (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعطال التكييف*

تسلم يا باشا


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (23 يونيو 2014)

ممكن نغرف كيف اصﻻح العطل 7 ارﻻرم جهاز كاست كاريير


----------



## gobar (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م ابوسامر (2 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mido1985 (22 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ماهى الاعطال الشائعة فى جهاز كارير فرى ستاند الجديد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

